# Baileigh WBS-14



## ScottKaye

Congrats on your win! You provided a most excellent and detailed review. I only have one question for you. If you hadnt won the contest, would you buy this same saw now?


----------



## JulianLech

Congratulations; looks like a great bandsaw. I really like the foot brake that is tied into the switch and the smooth rolling fence. What is the maximum re-saw capacity on this BS?


----------



## NH_bigben

@ ScottKaye: Absolutely. I think this saw certainly falls on the higher end of the cost spectrum when it comes to 14" band saws, but the construction of this saw is really second to none. It is a tank! While it's built like a tank, it runs like a Swiss watch - easy to set-up and dial in for consistent and excellent results. Once again "you get what you pay for" certainly rings true here (if you ignore that I didn't pay for it).

@ Julian - the max resaw is 12". I resawed a piece of 5/4×12 maple last night and it handled it no problem.


----------



## Surfside

What a very nice and detailed review. That band saw looks great. One question, How much blade thickness that your band saw will accept?


----------



## jap

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Manitario

Great looking saw! I am struck by how similar it is to my General International 14" bandsaw; everything, even the stickers on your saw are identical to the Gen. Int saw, just the colour is different. If that is any indication of quality, you'll be happy with your saw, I've had my BS for 2 years without a complaint.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice looking saw and a well done review and video : ) Congrats !!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Outstanding review. The sucker is a beauty~


----------



## NH_bigben

Thanks everyone!

@Surfside - it's a 112" blade and the maximum thickness is 3/4"

@Manitario - I wasn't aware of the General International 14" BS until I saw your post, but yes the resemblance's are uncanny :-D. Glad to hear you're happy with it after 2 years of use.


----------



## vikingcape

Well as a guy who uses a small jigsaw as a band saw I am very jealous. Happy for you though. Hope to see some neat projects


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the great review and congrats on the win.

welcome to lumberjocks!!!!!


----------



## Howie

Sure is a really extenstive review for a home hobbiest. What do you do for a living?


----------



## NH_bigben

@Howie - I'm an engineer (civil / transportation / structural).


----------



## OnlyJustME

that's the way a review should be. detailed with pics. thanks


----------

